# Do You Have a Smartphone?



## agnesthelion (Apr 14, 2013)

......


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 14, 2013)

Id say no. If you dont need it now, why need one then?

I had an old style flip phone up until 2 months ago. Only reason for a smart phone was a new job a knowing I get my work texted to me, I would be away long hours, I needed somthing that would allow me to stay in better contact with others back home, and to amuse my boredom hours at a time when I'm not busy at work. I still hate the thing and I feel like I spend way too much money on it.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 14, 2013)

If you're a stay at home mum who doesn't need to send emails, do banking, or do other important stuff while on the run, then no. Sure, they're really handy, but I think they're best for people who have heaps to do, and move around heaps. If you're at home a lot, a laptop is all you need.

I think eventually though, ordinary text and call phones will become obsolete. Slowly, as in, they'll cut down the number they make, until they stop producing them altogether.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, Lisa, it really depends on whether or not you'd use it for more than a basic phone. I also had a flip-phone and just recently got a smart phone. My flip phone did have a keyboard though, and I purposely got it so that it would force me to learn how to text. 

I'm also a stay at home mom, however a couple of my kids are freshly moved out (college, etc) and out of state. They like to keep in touch via text. Yours is still young so that really isn't a factor for you. 

I find the smartphone a bit more convenient than my old phone. I can check email while I'm out and make use of some apps and features. None of that is a "must-have" to me, though. I mostly felt forced into upgrading because my old phone was old enough to not be able to keep up with service. I was getting dropped calls all the time with my old phone. The new one hasn't been a problem (same carrier).

I was already out of contract with our carrier and on a month-to-month. I didn't want to get roped into another 2 year contract, so I got a refurbished phone. For us, those aren't subject to contract renewal. My husband got his refurbished through our carrier. I got mine through e-bay. Just a slightly older smartphone model, but refurbished (not used) and perfectly workable. We already had a high-usage plan so our smartphones cost us just $10/month extra for the required data package.

I do believe they are one of those things that everyone will have, so you'll have to decide when you want to take the plunge. I'm afraid the old flip phones are becoming quite the dinosaur.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 15, 2013)

contract? they still have those?  I switched to a no-contract, unlimited minutes/unlimited texting plan like seven years ago, hehe (for a mere $30 a month, at that!). smart phones were pretty expensive at the time, so I went with a cheapie one (though it does flip open to reveal an actual keyboard, which I love. the fact that it had a camera was "fancy" by my standards . I *still* have said phone and will have it until it utterly craps out on me, which it shows no signs of doing. I've lived 29 years without a smart phone and the only reason I'm even *vaguely* considering it in the back of my mind is because it would allow me to get the dealie from paypal that allows you to swipe credit cards in person, which could be handy on the off-chance I ever sell a glider baby to someone who picks it up locally rather than having it shipped. but meh... the old one still works, so why buy a new one? I'm cheap and stubborn like that.

fwiw, I've been told you can get a used iphone 3 for around $100... I've got a friend who offered me her old one, but I kinda hate "i"-anythings so I'm not sure I'm willing to sell my soul for a dirt cheap phone (and I don't even know if cricket would let me use it or if I'd need AT&T... I hate AT&T with the fire of a thousand suns (a hatred that was reinforced by a 2-week stint of training to be a telemarketer for them only to demand a transfer after witnessing first-hand some unethical tactics used (such as switching someone to AT&T who had said "no"))).

do they even still sell non-smart phones now, though? if you have to get a new phone when you get a new contract, then I guess you're stuck with one... but if it's cheaper to stick with your current phone and you can't think of anything you'd actually need a smart phone for, I'd go with that... but that's just my 2c as someone too stubborn to get a smart phone


----------



## sweet_buns (Apr 15, 2013)

Hehe im the same as you. I only just replaced my Nokia 7200 last year and I had it since release. I don't know how long ago that was, im thinking 10yrs? lol It was Nokia's first flip and it was real sexy. It appealed to the graphic designer in me and I literally kept it till it stopped working, then reluctantly took out the sim and put it in a draw, never to be used again. =(

Soon it will be unheard of to have anything but a smart phone, until something better comes along. It's already becoming unheard of. >.< But if you don't really need nor desire the features a smart phone offers, then i personally wouldn't bother spending the money on one if your current phone does the job just fine. Well that's my 2 cents. =)


----------



## whitelop (Apr 15, 2013)

I have one of those no contract services too. Its $45 for unlimited everything, but I do have an android powered phone. I do like it. I'm a stay at home mom too, but sometimes its nice to have gps on my phone, so I can find anything, (restaurants, gas stations, hospitals etc. anywhere), I like being able to check my email, and I'm addicted to pinterest and I have the pinterest app. When I google search a place, I can call it by just hitting the button on google and it will call for me. Thats always nice. I also have the pandora app, since I don't like apple anything and don't have an ipod, I like to have music and my phone does a great job!
I do like having a smart phone, sometimes it makes things easier. Like when I'm fighting with my husband about something and I know I'm right, I can google it right there and rub his face in it! haha. Google at your fingertips is a great thing! 

I guess it depends on what you feel like spending. You could probably get a refurbished phone for a little cheaper, since you're not into the tech stuff it would be okay if it was a little older. Or you could go the whole nine yards and dive right into a super smart serious phone and fall totally in love with it! haha. They do so much stuff and sometimes its a little ridiculous, but sometimes its really nice. The only thing I don't like about mine is, my screen lags sometimes and that irritates me beyond belief! But my phone has been dropped in water several times and is over a year old.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 15, 2013)

whitelop said:


> Like when I'm fighting with my husband about something and I know I'm right, I can google it right there and rub his face in it! haha. Google at your fingertips is a great thing!



why dies it not surprise me that that's one of your favorite things about the smart phone?


----------



## whitelop (Apr 15, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> why dies it not surprise me that that's one of your favorite things about the smart phone?



LMAO. There have been many times where I've googled something in the car and then mush my phone into his face yelling "BBAAAAAMMMMM! I'm right, you're wrong, eat it suckerrrrrrr!" Then my kid laughs and my whole world is complete.


----------



## Troller (Apr 16, 2013)

Personally I see it as a tool of ultimate conveniance and boredom relievers. All my emails, cards and info all in one place. Need to write a note or calculate something its there on it. Waiting on line or out of the house but need to look up an address, phone number, or some online factoid, its on Ny smsrtphone. At this point, I don't think I can function well without my smarttphone. Truly its the device that had the most dramatically effect on my life.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 17, 2013)

I travel a lot for work and gave in to a smart phone about a year ago. I love it!


----------



## PaGal (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a very cheap phone and I pay $10 a month for my service. I'm home mostly but do have it for emergencies and sometimes just to talk to the hubby when I do happen to leave home. Hubby has a smart phone, just got it a few months agao. It is provided by the company he works for so I have some idea of what I'm missing.

I am considering switching though. We have a house phone which is expensive as we have unlimited long distance on it. That is a must for us. I have been doing research because I would like to pay monthly and not have a contract. I don't like sprint as I've had it when I worked and had too much trouble in our area with service. My hubby's one cousin told me of a place in this area where I could get unlimited everything, no contract and Verizon for $50. That would actually save us some money having that and doing away with the cell I have now as well as getting rid of the house phone. Since I'm mostly home it would be used by everyone when home in place of the house phone.

I do appreciate the convenience of having one when you need it but also think some go overboard. I've watched children at age four and five play on the parents smartphone at dinner in a restaurant and no one at the table actually talked to each other. I also get annoyed by parents that show up at school for assemblies, awards ceremonies and such and spend the whole time texting and don't actually pay attention, I feel for their kids.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 17, 2013)

The only reason I have one is because I teach, and I don't get internet at our house, so I needed some way to be able to get my emails in case my students emailed me when I'm home. I don't have any of the fun stuff downloaded...I pretty much use it for email, and if I'm bored, for facebook. Other than that, I don't think it's really necessary at all. My roommate just has an ipod touch since we get wireless in the apartment. So between the apartment and campus, he can get wireless anywhere, so he just uses his ipod to do all the things a smart phone would do...with no data plan.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 18, 2013)

PaGal said:


> My hubby's one cousin told me of a place in this area where I could get unlimited everything, no contract and Verizon for $50. That would actually save us some money having that and doing away with the cell I have now as well as getting rid of the house phone. Since I'm mostly home it would be used by everyone when home in place of the house phone.



you might look into cricket - http://www.mycricket.com/cell-phone-plans#basic-plans
I currently have a non-smart-phone plan that's $35 a month for unlimited minutes, unlimited long distance and unlimited texting (no contract). I get $5 off every month because I'm enrolled in their auto-bill-pay thing - my bill just got paid yesterday and according to the text about it being paid, it was $32.22 total. they also have a $30 plan that has unlimited minutes and long distance, but not unlimited texting (I text more than talk, hence why I pay the extra $5). there's also no roaming charges for anywhere on the cricket network, I believe (for example, I've gone to Houston and used my phone there and there were no extra charges).

I haven't had a land-line in ages... when my mom died and I moved back into the house, she still had the land-line, but my step-dad asked me if I actually wanted it and we decided that since we both had cell phones, the land-line was just a waste of money. with cheap cell plans that have unlimited everything, including long distance, there's just no need.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 18, 2013)

Imbrium...I will look into it, I may have alreadt because I was trying to find something inexpensive. I'm thinking there was some reason I didn't think it would work. Maybe just not sure if the service would be good especially since we are in the boonies.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 18, 2013)

I've never had problems with Cricket's service, though I'm hardly in the boonies (I've traveled through them with it without issue, though, at least in south texas).

depending on what phone you currently have, they may be able to "flash" it over to cricket service, which would allow you to give them a try without having to buy a phone from them that may or may not be compatible with verizon, should you decide to switch later. since it's "no contract", if you're not happy with Cricket, it's easy enough to switch... and if you like it and want to upgrade your phone, that can always be done later (because there's no contracts, there seems to be no price difference between buying a phone + starting with Cricket service vs buying a phone after you already have Cricket... though if you do buy a phone from them at some point, buy it online (you can always look them over in the store to help you decide, ofc) - they're $20 cheaper that way (and come with free overnight shipping)).


----------



## Apebull (Apr 18, 2013)

I just got my first smart phone a month ago and I love it. I've used the GPS several times and it's nice when your at joann's you can just pull up the email with your coupon since you forgot to print it LOL. That being said my husband doesn't even have a cell phone nor does he have the desire to have one. He's thing is I'm either at work or at home and you have both those numbers LOL. The only reason I even have a cell is because I run my own business and it's my work number. 

By the way I got mine through Boost mobile one $55 a month for unlimited everything and they are owned by Sprint so the network is really good.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh I love my Michael's craft store app, I pull the coupon up on my phone and they scan my phone to get the discount. Its pretty awesome.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say get a smart phone but that's the android-addict in me speaking. I got my android phone for $100 brand new in November (replaced it with the same model last month for $50 from CL), and I pay $35/mo for unlimited text data and web (only 300 minutes though since I don't really talk on it) through Virgin Mobile.


----------



## Shmoo06 (May 1, 2013)

I love my smart phone. I spend a lot of time on the internet when I'm home, so I like to have it nearby when I'm not at home. I have an iphone, but it's a 3G, so I don't keep "updated" you could say. I got it when the iphone 4 came out. There was deal if you got a new plan, the iphone 3G was only .99.

I love using my phone to listen to my favorite morning radio show because my radios never seem to pick up the station clearly & I listen to my podcasts. I also like to play games, so I'm constantly deleting and installing new games. lol.


----------

